# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A mundet dikush te me shpjegoje qarte se ç'eshte nderdija?

## spirobeg

nuk e kam nje definicion te qart rreth nderdijes>>

----------


## alibaba

Sa di unë nuk është nocion konkret, por abstrakt. Ka të bëjë me atë pjesë të inteligjencës së njeriut, e cila është e pavarur.

Psh ndërdija udhëheq punë e zemrës, gjëndrrave të ndryshme, dhe organeve të brendshme, që punojnë pavarësisht nga dëshira e njeriut.

----------


## drague

> nuk e kam nje definicion te qart rreth nderdijes>>


Ku e peshkove ket fjale mer djal?

----------


## Korbi999

Ndërdija-
1- E ditura nga te gjithë, ndërnjohje, njohje .
Është një fjalë e huaj për të folurën tonë , nuk e di se si mund te pershtatet ne shqip.

 Mund te na e spjegoje nga greqishtja(anagnosi), ndokush?

----------


## Flami

Nderdija mund te jete subkoshienca..

----------


## dp17ego

> nuk e kam nje definicion te qart rreth nderdijes>>


Nderdije, nuk ka fjale shqip. Kohet e fundit eshte bere si "mode" per te prodhuar fjale. Shume prej tyre edhe mbeten, por te tjeat harrohen me kohe.
Megjithate ka disa fjale qe i afrohen kuptimin te saj.
Nder-ka kuptim per nje marredhenje midis dy sistemeve.
Dija-eshte njohuria e grumbulluar nga dikush. Ne dije perfshihen edhe ato njohuri qe bartim ne genet tona.

Nderdija, pra njohja e ndervarur, njohja qe lidh disa njohuri.

Ne e ke pasur per gje tjeter, mundohu te sqarosh me mire ate qe do te pyesesh, lum miku.

----------


## alibaba

> Nderdija mund te jete subkoshienca..


Po kjo është, e njëjta gjë, ajo inteligjencë e pavarur, autonome, siç shpjegohet edhe në mjekësi.

----------


## J@mes

> nuk e kam nje definicion te qart rreth nderdijes>>


Emertimi i pershtatshem do te ishte - Nenvetedije - nese e ke fjalen per subkoshiencen

Pra, nenvetedija apo siç perdoret ndryshe subkoshienca ( fr. subconsicience, ang. underconsciousness ).

Eshte shtresa me e poshtme, me e ulet e vetedijes se njeriut. Teresia e perjetimeve psikike, te cilat ne momentin e te menduarit, perkatesisht te qenurit i vetedijshem, nuk jane ne qender te vetedijes por ne thellesine apo ne periferine e saj.

Duhet patur parasysh se, nenvetedija nuk eshte mungese e plote e vetedijes, pra nuk eshte nje pavetedije. Nevetedija ndikon ne menyre te rendesishme ne formimin e jetes shpirterore te njeriut. Nenvetedija kultivon instikte, perjetime, etj, te cilat mund te manifestohen ne raste te caktuara dhe te papritura.

----------


## J@mes

Nese nuk gabohen ne disa krahina nderdije i thone vetedijes ose koshiences.

Gjithsesi nese eshte keshtu fjala e pershtatshme eshte - vetedija -

Teresia e perjetimeve, gjendjeve, proçeseve, dukurive dhe i rrjedhave psikike, aftesia e njeriut apo grupeve, qe te ndjej, te perfytyroj, te mbaj mend, te mendoj, te kuptoj, te njohe dhe te doje.

Dituria e qarte e njeriut per vetveten dhe per dallimin e vetvetes nga njerezit dhe gjesendet e tjera. Kjo i mundeson njeriut orientimin e drejte ne natyre dhe ne shoqeri.

Vetedija mund te perkufizohet edhe si gjendje psikike, gjate se ciles njeriu apo grupi shoqeror eshte i ndergjegjshem per ate qe ben, thote, deshiron apo ç'vlere apo ç'peshe ka ajo qe ben, thote.

Nese ju duhet informacion me i zgjeruar, mjafton te thoni.

----------


## Ndjenja

Kush eshte Zoteriu  dhe sunduesi juaj ne kete çast?Zoteriu i juaj eshte qendrimi i juaj mendor mbrizoterues, keto jan besimet dhe bindjet e juaja per veteveten , njerzit dhe gjerat.Ky zoteri munde te jete tiran . pershembull nese tani jeni ne gjendje shpirterora te keqe / i disponuar keq ) kjo gjendje  ejuaj eshte Zoteriu ose tirani juaj i cili drejton te gjitha aksionet e juaja ne te gjitha pjeset e jetes.Deshironi te investoni para, te bleni shtepi te re ose diçka tjeter, derisa te jeni ne gjendjeshpirteror te ketille,do te beni dhe do te flisni gabimisht gjera sepse gjendja e juaj shpirterore mbizoteruese eshte negative. Ligji eshte me sa vijon "" si brenda ashtu dhe jashte"ju e fikesoni te miren tuaj dhe te reagoni negativisht pra ( keq) .Frika eshte mungese e besimit dhe  e bindjes ne Zotin , gje qe eshte mohim i forces se Tij.

gjitha te mirat ,, sem

----------


## antina

Dikur para disa vjetëve e kam lexuar librin "Ndërdija si forcë e vetëdijes', nuk jam e sigurtë por më duket se është i Xhon Braun-it.
Është, me sa e kuptova unë diçka që e kemi në "universin " tonë, por e panjohur në vehten tonë....
Ndonjë përkufizim më te qartë nuk e di por nëse e lexon mund të të ndihmoj të kuptosh më konkretisht

----------


## Dorontina

> Sa di unë nuk është nocion konkret, por abstrakt. Ka të bëjë me atë pjesë të inteligjencës së njeriut, e cila është e pavarur.
> 
> *Psh ndërdija udhëheq punë e zemrës, gjëndrrave të ndryshme, dhe organeve të brendshme, që punojnë pavarësisht nga dëshira e njeriut*.


ashtu asht, nderdija ose franshgjisht subconscience asht rezerva e trunit (te menduarit) qka ti thot dija ky perdoret ne mennyren tjeter per ekzekutim se vet ja ke fut vetes ne nendije ...pra jemi robot e dijes son se vet ja kemi imponu .
pra po e nderlidh me juve, organet punojn pavaresisht nga deshira jon se ja mkemi imponu me mendime qendruese .

----------


## morrison

> nuk e kam nje definicion te qart rreth nderdijes>>


Hera e pare qe e degjoj kete fjale. Mos e ke llafin per ndergjegjen = koshienca.

nderdija => ne te ndier (ne gjendje qe ndjen) => nderndjen => ndergjigjesh pra ndergjegjia = koshienca.

Dhe jo subkoshienca... ndryshe do kishe *pa* ne fillim (_pandijshem_ nese do ekzistonte nje fjale e tille) dhe jo *nder*....

----------


## Dorontina

> Hera e pare qe e degjoj kete fjale. Mos e ke llafin per ndergjegjen = koshienca.
> 
> nderdija => ne te ndier (ne gjendje qe ndjen) => nderndjen => ndergjigjesh pra *ndergjegjia = koshienca.*
> ....


jo jo , ndedija ose nendija asht mendja qe te flet, shkrurt e shqip thojn po kush dreqi tshini me be qeto ?............. :buzeqeshje: 

ti vet i ke then nendijes e ajo kur vepron , ndoshta del gabim.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## morrison

> jo jo , ndedija ose nendija asht mendja qe te flet, shkrurt e shqip thojn po kush dreqi tshini me be qeto ?.............
> 
> ti vet i ke then nendijes e ajo kur vepron , ndoshta del gabim....


dorontina kemi then te njejtan gje.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## adhuriimmusic

Nderdija sipas Daut Demakut kryen punet e vetdijes dmth nuk posedon gjykimin nese vetdija mendon negativisht at'her nderdija e merr si obligim per me kry ato qka do me than se nuk gjykon a osht mendim negativ apo pozitiv? Ky ke nje koncept so i perket  nderdijes...

----------


## Zëu_s

> Nderdija sipas Daut Demakut kryen punet e vetdijes dmth nuk posedon gjykimin nese vetdija mendon negativisht at'her nderdija e merr si obligim per me kry ato qka do me than se nuk gjykon a osht mendim negativ apo pozitiv? Ky ke nje koncept so i perket  nderdijes...


Nese nuk gabohem, nenvetedija nuk i kupton negacionet. Eshte sikur ne hypnoze, se edhe te hypnotizuarit ne te shumten e rasteve nuk i kuptojne urdhrat me negacione si: jo, mos, nuk etj.

----------


## Ndjenja

Taçno !  :ngerdheshje:

----------

